# IGoogle Classical Piano Music Widget



## Philush (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey everybody! I'm new here, so I just thought I would share this IGoogle Widget. It plays Classical Piano Music on you IGoogle Homepage! I just sat in my seat and listened to this breathtaking music!

Link:

http://www.google.com/ig/directory?type=gadgets&url=www.lisztonian.com/widgets/player.xml


----------

